# Monster XLR8



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I was just wondering if the release date has been set yet for the XLR8 and if it is does anybody know what it is?
thanks


----------



## leeroying (Feb 12, 2007)

sometime this summer


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Is that the one that looks like the X-Force? Jk

I really don't see the argument behind that they look completely different I just couldn't pass this up.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> I was just wondering if the release date has been set yet for the XLR8 and if it is does anybody know what it is?
> thanks


Nope don't know, I think they are still redesigning it, but i know the Monster is allready released. I'll let you know when once I find out.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Nope don't know, I think they are still redesigning it, but i know the Monster is allready released. I'll let you know when once I find out.


alright thanks


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> Is that the one that looks like the X-Force? Jk
> 
> I really don't see the argument behind that they look completely different I just couldn't pass this up.



haha dont worry im not big on all that. i go with w/e shoots good not based on brand. and some people were gettin really into that other post


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

*xlr8*

i think mathews was going to wait till pse came out with theres and now pse has the worlds fastest bow but u just wait till the xlr8 comes out cuase it will be smokeing


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

*pfft*

The Mathews monster is just another bow, basicly meaning there is nothing the fantastic about it, my dads darton shoots faster than that thing.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I shot the monster; real fast, but it wants to jump out of your hand at 70/28; it IBO at 328; I cant imagine how bad the XLR8 will jump though!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> haha dont worry im not big on all that. i go with w/e shoots good not based on brand. and some people were gettin really into that other post


yeah, I didn't want that post of mine to end up like it is, but oh well life's not always fair.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> yeah, I didn't want that post of mine to end up like it is, but oh well life's not always fair.


haha i thought it was actually quite funny readin the arguments on it. and also a thing that might have been copied was the speedometer in the ads haha


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> I shot the monster; real fast, but it wants to jump out of your hand at 70/28; it IBO at 328; I cant imagine how bad the XLR8 will jump though!


O really?
I shot the monster just last weekand @29 inches and 50 pounds and it just sat there. Yeah there was a tiny bit of vibration, but so what? rigt? It actually reminded me a lot of my 82nd airborne. It has a very simalar feel. And, I forgot to mention, it is extremly quiet...but not silent.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> haha i thought it was actually quite funny readin the arguments on it. and also a thing that might have been copied was the speedometer in the ads haha


Yeah, it was copied, and I also laughed at some of the posts that argued with eachother.


----------



## charliethetuna (Mar 31, 2009)

bow slayer said:


> O really?
> I shot the monster just last weekand @29 inches and 50 pounds and it just sat there. Yeah there was a tiny bit of vibration, but so what? rigt? It actually reminded me a lot of my 82nd airborne. It has a very simalar feel. And, I forgot to mention, it is extremly quiet...but not silent.


Remember, there's more vibration generated with a 70# draw then with a 50# draw:smile:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey just to let you know the monster XLR8 has been released.


----------



## Texas DXT (Feb 19, 2009)

Rumor has it that it will be released within a month from the time is shows up on the Mathews website. It's there now, so we'll see...


----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

The mathews monster has officially been released i have seen one with my own eyes at a shop in Fondulac WI. Its a sick lookin bow, but i wouldnt shoot one myself because its got to short of a brace height and a-t-a. It wouldt be forgiving enough to shoot target.


----------

